# It's not worth going to.



## yuechu

大家好！

Let's say you are shopping around for an item and discussing it with someone. How would you say "It's not worth going to" in Chinese? (Maybe there is a store which is a few hours from where you are, and it's not worth going to because it's too far)

How does this sound?
- 我们去那家店吗？
- 里这儿太远。不值得!

Thanks!


----------



## stephenlearner

在此语境下，我们一般不说“值得或不值得”。离得近，我不会说“值得”; 离得远，我也不会说“不值得”。

一般会说: 
太远了，为什么去哪儿？
太远了，干嘛去哪儿？
太远了，不想去。
太远了，我们去个近一点的店吧。


----------



## yangyi chen

里这儿太远。不值得!            里×    离√


----------



## yuechu

stephenlearner said:


> 在此语境下，我们一般不说“值得或不值得”。离得近，我不会说“值得”; 离得远，我也不会说“不值得”。
> 
> 一般会说:
> 太远了，为什么去哪儿？
> 太远了，干嘛去哪儿？
> 太远了，不想去。
> 太远了，我们去个近一点的店吧。


Thanks for those examples, Stephenlearner! 



yangyi chen said:


> 里这儿太远。不值得! 里× 离√


It's 离, right? Thanks, Yangyi Chen!

-

Also, does 不值 sometimes work by itself, too?
（or maybe I'm thinking of 不止。。。from the end of the movie "爱情呼叫转移":
   庞琨：咱们有多少年没见了。十年？
   徐朗(徐峥）: *不止*吧。。。 十五年，起码十五年了）


----------



## brofeelgood

不去也罢。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Brofeelgood!


----------



## stephenlearner

yuechu said:


> How does this sound?
> - 我们去那家店吗？
> - 里这儿太远。不值得!


太远了，去一次不值当。  
太远了，不值当去。
太远了，去一次不值得。
太远了，不值得去。

I don't know why, but 不值得 doesn't sound natural. 不值当 sounds OK to me.


----------



## stephenlearner

yuechu said:


> 琨：咱们有多少年没见了。十年？
> 徐朗(徐峥）: *不止*吧。。。 十五年，起码十五年了）


此处，不止是对的，不值是错的。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your suggestions, Stephenlearner! 😃

Do you mind if I ask some questions about it?
About 不值当: Is this a fixed expression or is it two or three words? 不 + 值当?
Also, how do you pronounce 当 here? Is it dāng or dàng?

Could you say here: 可是那家店*值当*去（去的很值当？）因为我们会路过那个地方？
But it'd be worth going to the other store since we're already going to be going by that place?


----------



## azhong

stephenlearner said:


> 太远了，去一次不值当。
> 太远了，不值当去。
> 太远了，去一次不值得。
> 太远了，不值得去。
> 
> I don't know why, but 不值得 doesn't sound natural. 不值当 sounds OK to me.


請問您大陸哪裡人？我初次學到 不值當。想知道是哪省的說法。謝謝。
當 這裡讀幾聲？
台灣都說 不值得


----------



## stephenlearner

It seems that 不值当 is a fixed expreesion, although 值当 can be used independently.  当 is pronounced dang4.



yuechu said:


> Could you say here: 可是那家店*值当*去（去的很值当？）因为我们会路过那个地方？
> But it'd be worth going to the other store since we're already going to be going by that place?


It's odd to use 值当 here. I can't explain the reason.


----------



## stephenlearner

azhong said:


> 請問您大陸哪裡人？我初次學到 不值當。想知道是哪省的說法。謝謝。
> 當 這裡讀幾聲？
> 台灣都說 不值得


我觉得这不是哪省的说法，而是大陆普通话的用词。有兴趣请网上搜索。语料库里也有很多。


----------



## yuechu

(To the moderator(s): Sorry, this is a bit of an aside question. Feel free to delete this message if it is not allowed!)



stephenlearner said:


> 有兴趣请网上搜索。语料库里也有很多。


Are there many 语料库 in Chinese on the internet? I know of Linguee, but it didn't show many useful results for 不值当. Do you have another one(s) that you recommend? 😃 

Thank you both so much for your help, eh!


----------



## stephenlearner

好用的语料库不是很多。大陆我常用的一个语料库是这个BCC语料库


----------



## yuechu

The link isn't working for some reason. (I tried googling it too and the result came up, but I couldn't access it when clicking on the result) Maybe it is only available in China? (or the site is down)
Anyway, thanks for the recommendation, Stephenlearner! I'll try it again later.


----------



## hx1997

stephenlearner said:


> 我觉得这不是哪省的说法，而是大陆普通话的用词。


Nah, according to 现代汉语词典（第5版）, 值当 is 方言. (I don't have 第7版 right now, so I'd appreciate it if someone who does could confirm this is still the case.) Actually, I think it is 北方话. Since 北方话 and 普通话 overlap so much, people don't always realize the difference.


----------



## SuperXW

yuechu said:


> How does this sound?
> - 我们去那家店吗？
> - 里这儿太远。不值得!





stephenlearner said:


> 在此语境下，我们一般不说“值得或不值得”。离得近，我不会说“值得”; 离得远，我也不会说“不值得”。





stephenlearner said:


> 太远了，去一次不值当。
> 太远了，不值当去。
> 太远了，去一次不值得。
> 太远了，不值得去。
> 
> I don't know why, but 不值得 doesn't sound natural. 不值当 sounds OK to me.


不值得 sounds generally good and idiomatic to me. (In the North, I think people would pronounce 得 with a light tone.)
值当 sounds a bit dialectical (majorly used in the North?)
A more dialectical saying is 不划算 and 划不来, which also means “not worthy it”.


----------



## stephenlearner

*人民日报海外版2017年10月12日*
我忐忑的是那些绘本，开小书馆留下的纪念。实在太多了，三四千册。有人要买，却出价极低，……低价卖出去怎么也*不值当* 。

*人民日报2003年04月23日*
图书发行需要宣传，市场营销少不了商业运作，可是宣传要适度，不等于故意的炒作，更不应当把这种家庭式的游戏拿到前台，让明眼人一看就烦，到头来恐怕也坏了图书和作者的名声。*不值当* 。

*杨绛/我们仨*
他觉得为一个学位赔掉许多时间，很*不值当 *。(作者在南方长大)

*不肖生/留东外史续集*
秦珍说道：“这事不能依你一时的气忿。那畜牲是个男子，你莫说做他不到，便乘他不防备，一下子将他做死了，你独不想想，自己脱得了干系么？为那畜牲偿命，固*不值当*，就受几年监禁，也犯不着呢。(作者湖南人)

*闻一多/《奇迹》诗*
我也说但为一阕莺歌便噙不住眼泪，那未免太支离，太玄了，简直*不值当*。(作者湖北人)

It is not only used by people in the north.


----------



## stephenlearner

SuperXW said:


> 不值得 sounds generally good and idiomatic to me.


No, not to me. 

你为他牺牲不值得. Fine 
太远了，去一次不值得. Odd


----------



## azhong

> *2017年*
> 我忐忑的是那些绘本，开小书馆留下的纪念。实在太多了，三四千册。有人要买，却出价极低，……低价卖出去怎么也*不值当* 。
> 
> *不肖生/留东外史续集*
> 秦珍说道：“这事不能依你一时的气忿。那畜牲是个男子，你莫说做他不到，便乘他不防备，一下子将他做死了，你独不想想，自己脱得了干系么？为那畜牲偿命，固*不值当*，就受几年监禁，也犯不着呢。(作者湖南人)
> 
> *闻一多/《奇迹》诗*
> 我也说但为一阕莺歌便噙不住眼泪，那未免太支离，太玄了，简直*不值当*。(作者湖北人)



我沒打算加入爭論，只提供資訊：台灣（在南方）人大概都沒聽過 不值當 這詞。我猜想 不值得 和 不值當 只是 不同方言的 “同詞異音”（“同詞異音”, 這詞是我自己謅出來的，don't learn it.）。

主要我想分享這些篇章，覺得讀來真有味道。這幾十年來我們是不是都把白話文給說壞啦、走下坡啦？


----------



## SuperXW

stephenlearner said:


> 我觉得这不是哪省的说法，而是大陆普通话的用词。有兴趣请网上搜索。语料库里也有很多。





hx1997 said:


> Nah, according to 现代汉语词典（第5版）, 值当 is 方言. (I don't have 第7版 right now, so I'd appreciate it if someone who does could confirm this is still the case.) Actually, I think it is 北方话. Since 北方话 and 普通话 overlap so much, people don't always realize the difference.


字典把它定义为方言，总得有点理由吧，至少我们这里几个人也不完全觉得是通用词语。



stephenlearner said:


> No, not to me.
> 
> 你为他牺牲不值得. Fine
> 太远了，去一次不值得. Odd













Searched in Baidu. Got tons of results of 远，不值得。


----------



## gonecar

SuperXW said:


> 不值得 sounds generally good and idiomatic to me. (In the North, I think people would pronounce 得 with a light tone.)
> 值当 sounds a bit dialectical (majorly used in the North?)
> A more dialectical saying is 不划算 and 划不来, which also means “not worthy it”.


I would say 划不来 to be negative, or 
划得来 as an agreement.


----------

